# Photo Contest - January 2009 Photos - SUBMIT HERE!!!



## Debles

This is Selka , now age 9:


----------



## AndyFarmer

Awwww man! All you guys are gonna have snow pictures and we havent even had snow in St Louis yet-----rats!!!! Love the frisbee full of snow....


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Here is Noelle, Quiz's main-squeeze and BFF, dashing through the snow on her first trip to the White Stuff!

(Picture by me.)


----------



## Jo Ellen

Deleted :wave:


----------



## vrocco1

Hey Guys! Great photos so far. Please keep in mind that I am looking for unaltered (untrimmed) photos. Stephanie's is a perfect example.


----------



## Jackson'sMom

Whine! We don't get snow -- all we get is rain and mud. (Actually, that's a good thing as I hate snow). Guess I'll have to wait for warmer weather to submit my pix.


----------



## Debles

I thought you said mine was perfect?


----------



## mdoats

Is Noelle's tail pink in that photo?!?


----------



## Jo Ellen

LOL Vern, look what you've gotten yourself into :wave:


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Baby Layla, taken last Jan.

"mom, is this what you call snow-nose?"


----------



## vrocco1

Debles said:


> I thought you said mine was perfect?


LOL Yes, yours is perfect also.


----------



## vrocco1

Jo Ellen said:


> LOL Vern, look what you've gotten yourself into :wave:


OMG, yes!


----------



## Jazz & Jules

Jasmine - 'A Golden Snow Angel'


----------



## Rob's GRs

*How Your Dogs Enjoy The Winter.....*

*Liam would like to know that answer to that as well...LOL*


----------



## Jo Ellen

I'm not smart enough to be in this contest :


----------



## Debles

Looks good to me Jo! But what do I know? I had to get Vern's approval. : )


----------



## Maggies mom

Here is Abbie:


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Tucker the Snow Angel


----------



## Heidi36oh

Here is Chloe


----------



## mdoats

I absolutely burst out laughing at that picture of Liam!!


----------



## bailsmom

Bailey loving the snow for the first time EVER


----------



## Riley's Mom

Here's Riley:


----------



## Abbydabbydo

Did you call, mom?

Small devil dog and more snowy


----------



## cham

*Hailey the Snow Queen*

Hailey the Snow Queen


----------



## cham

Mitchell and Hailey mushing through the snow...


----------



## Faith's mommy

Faith - :wave:


----------



## Rachel's Mom

rachel in the snow at night...yippee mom, it's snowing!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I can't find the photo I'm looking for and this may not be the correct upload, but here goes nothing.


----------



## Jenny Wren

*Here's Taya*

Okay--I'll enter. Taya, 10 years old, owned by JennyWren


----------



## marieb

Maddie's favorite thing to do is running around with her head pushing through the new snow


----------



## Hudson

Its white ....... Vern does this qualify (ha) being the other side of the world.
Hudson in the beautiful white sandhills


----------



## Jo Ellen

That's sand? Looks like snow to me


----------



## Finn's Fan

*Photo Contest-January 2009-SUBMIT HERE!!!*

This is my angel Cody during his last winter at fourteen years old. He still wanted to make snow angels


----------



## 3SweetGoldens

Here is my Guy Brody!! How he LOVES the snow!!


----------



## DanielleH

Ritchie.....


----------



## vrocco1

Hudson said:


> Its white ....... Vern does this qualify (ha) being the other side of the world.
> Hudson is beautiful white sandhills


What your dog does in winter, is certainly not limited to snow. Here in the US, we have the winter colors in Florida, or even winter wheat here in the Mid-Atlantic and Western US.

If the month of January includes sand in your part of the world, that is fine with me. Your photos are truly beautiful!


----------



## vrocco1

Thanks to everyone. I think we have some GReat photos here. Keep them coming. I can't get enough of January!


----------



## tippykayak

*Comet in the snow yesterday*

I had so many pictures from yesterday that it was really hard to choose. So I went with the silliest.


----------



## AtticusJordie

tippykayak said:


> I had so many pictures from yesterday that it was really hard to choose. So I went with the silliest.


WOW!

Tippy--that's one HECK of a photo. Congrats!

And thanks to Vrocco and anyone else who helped get the photos rolling again [including Joe for allowing things to proceed!  ]

Great photos everyone--this is one of my favorite parts of the Forum!

SJ


----------



## tippykayak

AtticusJordie said:


> WOW!
> 
> Tippy--that's one HECK of a photo. Congrats!
> 
> And thanks to Vrocco and anyone else who helped get the photos rolling again [including Joe for allowing things to proceed!  ]
> 
> Great photos everyone--this is one of my favorite parts of the Forum!
> 
> SJ


Thanks! Comet is a very easy subject sometimes.


----------



## SadieBodean

Wonderful photos everyone. I still haven't gotten outside with the camera to get pics of Gracie and the snow. One of these days....

Thanks SO MUCH for bringing back the monthly photo contest, LOVE seeing all the GReat photos.


----------



## wabmorgan

*Junior on the bed*

Junoir turned 1 year old on November 13th, 2008. 

He says, "HI" :wavey: to everyone!!!!


----------



## Florabora22

I'm not really submitting my photo since it isn't a recent picture (was taken last year), and it's not a particularly clear image, but I figured I'd share my snow picture of Carmella. I'm loving all of these pictures! Goldens really do love snow.


----------



## wabmorgan

I missed the "WINTER" theme before I posted.  Sorry. 

..... but Junior does LOVE snow. :lol:


----------



## FishinBuddy

Bailey's First Snow picture.....


----------



## paula bedard

Quizz's girlfriend Noelle has pink hi-lights in her tail. Very punk! My daughter's name is Noelle. You don't hear it very often. 

Here's Ike's first snowfall....which wasn't very much


----------



## Packleader

*Tonka's first snow*

This was Tonka's first run on snow in the USA. She came from across the pond.


----------



## magiclover

Magic and Jazz in their first snow play together.


----------



## jwemt81

Here is Tucker:


----------



## CindyZ

Here is Bacardi studying a foot print in the snow!!


----------



## Joe

Here is our contest entry.
Kia and Lila, photo taken this weekend at Sheppard Bush Trail (Aurora,On):


----------



## DelmarvaGold

Jesse and ?? Taken in 2006 during a blizzard.


----------



## Emma&Tilly

officially the worst photo I have ever entered...but just for laughs..


----------



## Jenny Wren

Pitiful! and absolutely delightful!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly

Jenny Wren said:


> Pitiful! and absolutely delightful!!!!


It was taken a fair few years ago when Tilly was a mischievous teen....she kept dragging my bag of winter hats/gloves/scarves into the living room so I decided to put all of them on her...she didn't go near the bag for a while after this!


----------



## McSwede

Emma&Tilly said:


> officially the worst photo I have ever entered...but just for laughs..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shot with Canon PowerShot S2 IS at 2005-11-14


That pic is a hoot! Tilly definitely looks winter ready. 

~Jackie


----------



## mel181

*Here is Lady*

Although we have not had snow yet I did get a wintery pic. Hope you enjoy it...


----------



## Ronna

Here is Karlie this morning. I sure wish the reflector wasn't there, but who said I was a photographer anyways....lol

Ronna
Dallie & Karlie


----------



## dogluver04

*Photo submission*

Chloe and Cedar pause long enough from wrestling in the snow so I could take a picture!


----------



## moverking

Here's Sadie - Snow Queen:


----------



## shortcake23

*Mia*

Here's one of Mia taken today


----------



## wakeangel

Lots of snow pics which make me jealous! Here's Deac enjoying the sand in Florida!


----------



## Blaireli

This is Heidi, loving her first snowfall at her forever home.


----------



## vrocco1

Wow! We have some beautiful photos here. Keep them coming!


----------



## ataylor

Here is Jackson ready for his bath.


----------



## paula bedard

Blair, I love that picture of Heidi. She looks like she's face toward Heaven and saying a prayer.


----------



## Blaireli

paula bedard said:


> Blair, I love that picture of Heidi. She looks like she's face toward Heaven and saying a prayer.


 
Aw, thanks Paula!  She is such a sweetheart and her personality (very loving) is really starting to come out now! You'd love her!


----------



## Debles

paula bedard said:


> Blair, I love that picture of Heidi. She looks like she's face toward Heaven and saying a prayer.


I thought the exact same thing! She looks like an angel!


----------



## Blaireli

Debles said:


> I thought the exact same thing! She looks like an angel!


Thanks, Deb! She is my little (huge) angel.


----------



## CindyZ

Wow.. So many good pics. It is gonna be hard for "MOI" to choose. :


----------



## vrocco1

CindyZ said:


> Wow.. So many good pics. It is gonna be hard for "MOI" to choose. :



Hey! I am Moi, but I guess you could say the same thing.


----------



## rik6230

Many beautiful shots 

This is Paco. (I'm holding a cookie on top of the lens )


----------



## Abbydabbydo

That is beautiful, Rik!


----------



## vrocco1

Hmmmm The plot thickens! I think the competition is going to be pretty tough this month.


----------



## rik6230

Thank you Marcy


----------



## CindyZ

vrocco1 said:


> Hey! I am Moi, but I guess you could say the same thing.


roflol I thought I could get a reply from you. hehehe. You said you were Moi, so I just said "Moi" would have trouble choosing.


----------



## cannondog

Here is Cannon at 4.5 months old enjoying his first snow


----------



## moverking

rik said:


> Many beautiful shots
> 
> This is Paco. (I'm holding a cookie on top of the lens )


Awesome, Rik...Paco has lion eyes, wow


----------



## ohdish!

Knox and I were having fun in the snow just today. Here he is, learning to "come!"


----------



## tippykayak

rik said:


> Many beautiful shots
> 
> This is Paco. (I'm holding a cookie on top of the lens )



This is a great picture. Does Paco typically run with his mouth closed like that? I can never get Comet to shut his darn mouth when he's running. Don't get me wrong: I love the huge grin and tongue I get when I take pictures while he's running, but it would be nice to get a noble look like Paco's once in a while.

Case in point:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

He's just catching flies Brian!


----------



## rik6230

moverking said:


> Awesome, Rik...Paco has lion eyes, wow


It is that cookie Maribeth  Normally he looks like a golden. 



tippykayak said:


> This is a great picture. Does Paco typically run with his mouth closed like that? I can never get Comet to shut his darn mouth when he's running. Don't get me wrong: I love the huge grin and tongue I get when I take pictures while he's running, but it would be nice to get a noble look like Paco's once in a while.


No,usually his mouth is wide open and his tongue is hanging out . I think it is the coldness.  Beautiful photo of Comet. Not the easiest shot.


----------



## Pudden

well we seem to have nothing BUT snow pictures. We have lots of action shots, but I think this is our most artsy-fartsy one (featuring the Pudden in a rare serene moment).

Taken in the hills behind our house:


----------



## vrocco1

Pudden said:


> well we seem to have nothing BUT snow pictures. We have lots of action shots, but I think this is our most artsy-fartsy one (featuring the Pudden in a rare serene moment).
> 
> Taken in the hills behind our house:


Ummmmm... Not fair (just kidding). That is a beautiful picture!

You must have quite a view from your kitchen window.


----------



## Pudden

well, technically, from my kitchen window, I see the fuel tank and a corner of that willow bush the Pudden likes to poop in


----------



## baileygrinch

*Molly Sue's First Snow*

Snow south of the Mason-Dixion Line is rare so most of you will remember this photo. (We're still hoping for a dusting this winter...but it hasn't made it to us...) and we may still have a chance since this picture was last March!


----------



## bellagr

*Bella in the snow...*

Not fair, we only get specimens of snow in greece...


----------



## Ljilly28

Ljilly
Tally at the summit


----------



## laylasparents

Well I don't have 75 posts yet, but I am new, so I'll give it a shot and if I don't qualify I will try again when I have 75!


----------



## Pudden

dogluver04 said:


> Chloe and Cedar pause long enough from wrestling in the snow so I could take a picture!


they look a bit like Laurel & Hardy


----------



## Angel Rose

*Maggie enjoying the snow*

Here is Maggie, now 11 months, enjoying the snow in our backyard on New Year's Eve. 
I am so enjoying looking at all of the photos that have been submitted. They are all so beautiful.


----------



## rik6230

laylasparents said:


> Well I don't have 75 posts yet, but I am new, so I'll give it a shot and if I don't qualify I will try again when I have 75!


Don't wait till you have 75.  This one is beautiful.


----------



## CarolinaCasey

We got a bit of snow over the weekend. I snapped a few of Casey. He loves to stick his nose in human footprints and animal tracks and inhale! You'd think he's get a brain-freeze and stop!


----------



## coppers-mom

I just want to get in on the beautiful pictures so I'm adding mine! Here is a picture of Tramp. I found him the summer before this picture was taken in January 2002. He had been left at the golf course where I went fishing (yeah - wrong use for a golf course, but...) and boy did I get a catch that day. I had not owned a dog for 15+ years and never a Golden. I didn't even know what he was when I found him other than too sweet and gorgeous. His brief sojourn with me (8 months) has lead me to adopt three other Golden/Golden crosses, all older and determined to be unadoptable by the pound. I only have one of them left, but they have all enriched my life!
tramp had bad hips and could not stand if they got cold. I tried making him a good bed, but he insisted on sleeping on the concrete floor in the garage so I made other arrangements to keep him warm and here are the results. Poor old boy. I really did have good intentions.


----------



## vrocco1

OMG I love Tramp! LOL The name fits perfectly with his choice in clothing.


----------



## coppers-mom

vrocco1,
The picture is named "Tramp in long johns" on my computer. My husband wanted to show it to a friend and she was quite distressed that he would want to show her something like that! Wonder what she was expecting to see?
Tramp was probably about to sweat to death. check the first picture and you'll notice his pink long johns trailing behind his night gown. Poor good natured boy let me do anything with him.


----------



## furrygodmother

*Sometimes we are DONE with fun in the snow!*

After all day with kids and a puppy...Brianna has had enough of playing in the snow and would prefer her nice warm dog bed!


----------



## vrocco1

coppers-mom said:


> vrocco1,
> The picture is named "Tramp in long johns" on my computer. My husband wanted to show it to a friend and she was quite distressed that he would want to show her something like that! Wonder what she was expecting to see?
> Tramp was probably about to sweat to death. check the first picture and you'll notice his pink long johns trailing behind his night gown. Poor good natured boy let me do anything with him.


Yeah, I have a big gang of them here that will let you do just about anything to them. They are soooo funny.  They just look at you and go "oh no, not again!!"


----------



## Goldensrule

*Boomer*

Boomer loves the snow and appears to be silently thanking the Snow Gods


----------



## KXM

Emma is the daughter of Champion Quailwoods Mountain Odessey
[he was in the ring at the Westminster Dog Show in NYC] and Champion Scotts 24K Genesis Won Won. She is 15 weeks old and weighs in @ 34+ lbs [1-13-09].

She is a staunch Pittsburgh Steelers fan even though she resides in San Diego. Note the shredded Charger jersey. Sunday night we will give her a Ravens jersey to destroy!


----------



## Angel Rose

I love Boomers photo. He looks so deeply content. Makes me feel good just looking a him. Great shot!


----------



## S-Dog's Mom

I agree- WONDERFUL shot of Boomer! Made me go AWWWWWW!


----------



## geoff_rey

Here is Lucky playing in the snow at just 7 weeks old...


----------



## Kzwicker

Here is Murphy taken by me December 2008

I call it "Snow Face"


----------



## Kzwicker

This is not fair! I finnaly have a good photo, and so does everyone else!! Shoot!!


----------



## vrocco1

Wow! We still have four days to go. There are a lot of GReat photos here. There is no way I can make my mind up!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

vrocco1 said:


> Wow! We still have four days to go. There are a lot of GReat photos here. There is no way I can make my mind up!


You asked for it!


----------



## Ljilly28

CindyZ said:


> Here is Bacardi studying a foot print in the snow!!


Bacardi is beautiful, with that pre-pounce look on her face.


----------



## vrocco1

Kimm said:


> You asked for it!


hehehe I always loved doggie pictures.


----------



## Tailer'sFolks

Tailer'sFolks

Tailer enjoying early morning sunshine and 20" of new snow! (12-21-08)


----------



## peeps

*Piper ~ Snow Angel Extraordinaire!!*

I thought I had posted this already but must have made a uh oh when uploading! Here it is now. I love this picture of Piper - she really loves the snow and when there is enough (which is often in Alberta) she tunnels under the drifts!


----------



## Loboto-Me

Peeps, I must say you have beautiful, beautiful dogs... how old are they?


----------



## mylissyk

The dogs had a blast in what little snow we got last winter. Lilah looked pretty with the flakes floating down around her.

Lilah


----------



## Groundhog

Takoda 7 months old-Wisconsin Blizzard-jumping off snow in yard.


----------



## Angel_Kody

Here's how Jester enjoys winter..................


----------



## Groundhog

LOL, I love that shot on the snowmobile !


----------



## Groundhog

mylissyk said:


> The dogs had a blast in what little snow we got last winter. Lilah looked pretty with the flakes floating down around her.
> 
> Lilah


What a beautiful shot you got there, just love the look on her face just watching those big flakes. Great job!!


----------

